# Faults



## darra1960 (Oct 24, 2009)

Just wonderin if you guys see any faults in my male, T-Bone. I read the conformation page and it doesn't make sense to me. So, just wondering if you breeders would look at him and let me know if you see any flaws in his conformation. (I'm sure there are, I just don't see them) He is not a show dog anyway, but a working one. Just curious.


----------



## darra1960 (Oct 24, 2009)

Please see my homepage for more of his pics.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Brutally honest?
He's a little on the heavy side, the pic angle may be off but he looks high ended, his slope looks a bit off, and his bone mass makes me question whether or not he's a cross breed. If you were walking down the street and started talking dogs with me I would ask if he was an XL or an AB/APBT cross. 
He is a gorgeous dog, man!


----------



## darra1960 (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't know that much about his background, but I do know his mom and dad were both ADBA registered. My son got him for me in SC when he was stationed there and told the breeders that he didn't need the papers bc he saw mom and dad and that was good enough for him. He is a big dog however. What does high ended mean? Thanks for your imput. Appreciate it.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Now that I see a larger photo, he doesn't look high ended. It means the butt is higher than the shoulders. 
Yeah, he IS a big dog. I think he'd still be large if he trimmed down. I've seen American Bullies registered as APBT with the ADBA plenty of times. Something just cries out Mastiff about this dog. How's his drive? He looks like a dog that would make for a good property guard.


----------



## darra1960 (Oct 24, 2009)

He is very intimidating and he is a very good guard dog. I don't know what 'drive' means but he is very protective of me and our home and he does not get along with other male dogs. He is also very focused when he is hunting. He caught a deer out in our yard last year. Killed it. Then, came back to us all proud. Thought about pulling him, just never have.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

wow, he killed a deer?! that's amazing!

he looks to me like he might have a but of mastiff in him, but i have no idea


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

darra1960 said:


> He is very intimidating and he is a very good guard dog. I don't know what 'drive' means but he is very protective of me and our home and he does not get along with other male dogs. He is also very focused when he is hunting. He caught a deer out in our yard last year. Killed it. Then, came back to us all proud. Thought about pulling him, just never have.


dude thats freakin awesome!!! i have one that can catch deer too she is fast but she usualy tries to keep them in one erea. hasn't killed one yet. but im sure if i did not shoot them she may kill them.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

darra1960 said:


> He is very intimidating and he is a very good guard dog. I don't know what 'drive' means but he is very protective of me and our home and he does not get along with other male dogs. He is also very focused when he is hunting. He caught a deer out in our yard last year. Killed it. Then, came back to us all proud. Thought about pulling him, just never have.


wow..............:woof:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The flat ears would be a fault in UKC, not as much in ADBA. Same with the dewlap (skin hanging on his neck). He is not properly stacked in that picture, but looks high in the rear and lacking angulation. He could use more leg. That's all I can really tell from that picture.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I think he's gorgeous.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> The flat ears would be a fault in UKC, not as much in ADBA. Same with the dewlap (skin hanging on his neck). He is not properly stacked in that picture, but looks high in the rear and lacking angulation. He could use more leg. That's all I can really tell from that picture.


 I agree. I actually pretty much typed the same thing and must not have hit the submit button earlier. LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Tail set looks high but again a better picture would help, He is over weight, he has too much skin (dewlap) under his chin and his lips are too lose, lack of angulation in the rear, high in the rear and/or sway backed, of course better pictures would help. On the bright side he sounds like a fun dog  that's what matters the most!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Not the best picture but he looks pretty good to me. Could you try stacking him and get a straight on shot of him.


----------



## jeepfreak (Jun 19, 2009)

yes that dog needs conditiond , over weight !!!!!!! ..dont even look full blooded to me ...sorry ..looks like a **** hound or lab mix


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

jeepfreak said:


> yes that dog needs conditiond , over weight !!!!!!! ..dont even look full blooded to me ...sorry ..looks like a **** hound or lab mix


I was thinking some type of hound because of the bump on the muzzle


----------



## darra1960 (Oct 24, 2009)

The bump on his muzzle comes from when he was a puppy - his dad bit him and broke his nose.


----------

